
Seeing with Your Tongue (2017) - petethomas
https://www.newyorker.com/magazine/2017/05/15/seeing-with-your-tongue
======
pontifier
I've been following this project for a while. I have specifically been
interested in replicating the device for my own purposes. I'd like to use
something like this to overlay thermal camera data on my vision.

------
neonate
[http://archive.is/6Cb2I](http://archive.is/6Cb2I)

